# Hamvee



## popedandy (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm pretty happy with how this one turned out. I've had the basic concept in mind for quite a while, but it took a bit for all of the elements to come together. The woods are, from the center out, Granadillo, Cherry (American), Rosewood, Maple, and Jobillo. The finish is the spray version of Tru-Oil Gunstock Finish.

Overall height: 6" / 152mm

Overall width: 3.75" / 95mm

Fork gap: 2" / 51mm

Fork height: 1.75" / 45mm


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Wow---that's craftsmanship ! Beautiful !


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Very nice slingshot. !


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That one is lovely. From the side, it looks like it should be in the Sports Illustrated swimsuit edition .... very sexy ...

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Very Killer Looking...

LGD


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

Oh boy, I can see this one making it into the Slingshot of the month, that is really beautiful!


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

surely slingshot of the month material! stunning!

cheers, remco


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

Amazing craftsmanship!


----------



## Geko (Nov 13, 2012)

thats not a slingshot! this is art!

geko


----------



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

A nice concept, beautifully executed


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Very nice looking, excellent work. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Wow. Awesome. That about sums it up. Super nice.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Very Nice. -- Tex


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey Pope,you nailed it Bud. That is sick cool! Flatband :bowdown:


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Beautiful, looks similar to the riser in by Bear Kodiak. A real piece of eye candy. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## popedandy (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for all the kind words.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Wowww!!!!! I've been strucked by a lightning bolt!!!! :aahhhh:

This is AMAZING. What mad, mad skills you have!!!!! This is for SOTM for sure ...no question about it!!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

WoooooooooW!

Preciosa y muy limpia en su diseño y ensamble


----------



## LittleBear (Mar 24, 2012)

Very pretty, and unique, like the way it sits on the table, and the ange of the wood pieces.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Stunning this slingshot is so beautiful , please shoot carefully


----------



## Lars (Jan 4, 2013)

wow this is really cool


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow! *jaw drop*


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Very nice!! More! More!!


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche (Oct 23, 2011)

rapidray said:


> Oh boy, I can see this one making it into the Slingshot of the month, that is really beautiful!


Very much agreed.


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

Wow! I missed this one?? Love it!!


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Very good workmanship on a beautiful design. Come on down to Panama and let me buy you a beer or ten.


----------



## BrokenPins (Feb 10, 2013)

Jeebus this thing is insane! Stunning work man.


----------



## popedandy (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for all the positive comments.


----------

